# Dankungs



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

well lets discuss anything about dankungs
do you love them?, hate them?, any customizations? , so forth (most anything would do)

i just have an axe hunter 
which i gave a parachord rewrapping to
i dont have much experience with them

and has anyone tried the black palm thunder from dankung?
what do you think of it?
my hand is small anyway so i was thinking of trying it


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, I like it. My one is similar to jungle hunter (not from dankung.com), I removed paracode came with that, and wrapped with badminton gripe, now it is very nice and. having a good grip.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

My Dankung Jungle Hunter just arrived two days ago. I have been having a great time both shooting and making bands. It is very easy to shoot accurately compared to some of my other SS's. It came with the small 4 band natural bands and they were too light for me. I put on the 8 band naturals that I ordered with it and they were good target bands. I also ordered 5 yds. of the heavier black tubes(2050) so I cut some pouches of of some old welding guard leather and made up a 4 and 8 band set. The 4 band is target weight and the 8 band is hunting stout. The para-cord wrap seemed a little slick so I went over it with a little rubber tape. It is a really pocket-able always have SS.
frosty2


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

SS and Titanium custom made Dankungs. Jungle Hunter would be the style for me. Custom bent Stainless Steel or Titanium. With no Greater width than 3-1/4 inches and no longer than 4-3/16 inches and a fork depth of not more than 3/4 inches.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I must get round to purchasing myself a decent Dankung!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

The ,Bi-Thor dankung 4 strand fixed tubing, I prefer fixed to loop.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like the Dankungs. Small and perfect for the pocket durable and powerful. I love the chinese tubes as well, very fast. Some of my favorite to shoot. I do seem to be slightly less accurate with them when I compare to shooting a saunders but that may just be a practice issue.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres mine i think its a tiger, i use 8 tubes, use it for short range hunting of rabbits, jeff


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Yes, I like it. My one is similar to jungle hunter (not from dankung.com), I removed paracode came with that, and wrapped with badminton gripe, now it is very nice and. having a good grip.


Thanks for this post I was thinking of asking if anyone had used tennis or badminton grip as i was thinking it would be an inexpensive way of improving the grip on mt jungle hunter II, I might just try it now


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Heres mine i think its a tiger, i use 8 tubes, use it for short range hunting of rabbits, jeff


Hi Jeff,
Is that 2040 8 strand or do you use heavier tubes ?


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Dude,

Must admit I may be coming a bit of a dankung addict.
I have not long returned to slingshot and made a few natural forks but seeing Jorge on you tube made me want a cougar and I have to say a brilliant design love it to bits but seems to wear out thera blue very quickly the original bands lasted very well.

I recently purchased a jungle hunter II (bargain price at the moment) but was a little let down by the quality of finish and spent a day polishing because I feel it would have demolished tubes at an alarming rate due to the poor finish on the inside of the "ears", However now it is the SS i pick up all the time and with 8 strand (2 loops per side) I like the power.
Fan?
Yeah........................

Regards,

Dave


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a BI-THOR really like the way the fixed tubs shoot the looped tub doesn't feel right in it to me. Now this might be a little off but I also have a SS from hawk Its not a dankung but it is close and shoot allot like one have to say that I get more hits with it than my dankung.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Heres mine i think its a tiger, i use 8 tubes, use it for short range hunting of rabbits, jeff


Would these be the 2040 Tubes?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> The ,Bi-Thor dankung 4 strand fixed tubing, I prefer fixed to loop.


When you say fixed to loop do you mean tied? If so how?
Philly


----------

